# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  ** winny tabs

## BOUNCER

.

----------


## G-S

Oh those look soooooooooooo goooood!

----------


## Doc40

Let us know how they work. Im gonna be pickin some of them up. Peace, Doc.

----------


## PaPaPumP

Those are what mine look like! 

I'm thinking of getting some thai's, some ** clomid, and making meself a candy necklace.  :Big Grin:

----------


## G Child

Ah yes, those are lovely, just lovely!

----------


## MPD5

They vary from light to sky blue.As long as they are blue

----------


## Shredz

start poping

----------


## cnyce89

$1 bro....but if yo got threee...thats what you got...no going around that..you have what you have

----------


## teksys

I'm getting 50 of those '**' Winstrol tablets on monday..but i probably wont use them for a while..as i have realized i am way to young..so i'll probably sell them to my gym mate

----------


## JRMY2711

IM FIXING TO GET SOME OF THOSE FROM MY MAN 100=$100

----------


## nev

just wondering considering dosage do you only take one a day of the ** to get the same result as taking 50mg/ml injectable.

----------


## Grand Master B

Those do look nice, but ** is currently out of Winny tabs. 

I am also curious what dosage the tab equals the INJ?

GMB

----------


## Grand Master B

Those do look nice, but ** is currently out of Winny tabs. 

I am alos curious what dosage the tab equals the INJ?

GMB

----------


## Big Juice

Hey,

Does anyone know for sure if those are real? I've got 30 I'm going to take in my next cycle.

I've heard there good, but I'm concerned because they look exactly like the ** Anavar pills I took which didn't do a goddamn thing!

----------


## cnyce89

correct me if im wrong but i thought hat his Anavar were yellow...atleast thats what he says...

----------


## Big Juice

They were yellow, I'm just referring to the shape

----------


## arthurb999

I've used them and liked them a lot. I am using them again in my next cycle. Seriously, you can't beat the price!!!

----------


## Big Juice

The Winny or the Anavar ? (I'm assuming the Winny)

----------


## arthurb999

> _Originally posted by Big Juice_ 
> *The Winny or the Anavar? (I'm assuming the Winny)*


Sorry... I used the winnie and that's what they looked like.

----------


## xplicit

This mayb be a stupid question but does anyone know if those are avaivalbe in new york ??? Anyone from ny seen those casue no one i knows heard of them and i want to eat them so bad lol

----------


## billr

look for a remailer  :Wink: 
billr

----------


## Sicilian30

Look just like mine.. I will trade ya bouncer?? say 60 pills for 100???

----------


## Deadend

> _Originally posted by xplicit_ 
> *This mayb be a stupid question but does anyone know if those are avaivalbe in new york ??? Anyone from ny seen those casue no one i knows heard of them and i want to eat them so bad lol*


I talked to a dude from elite a couple of months ago who was on those. he was from new york and said he got real hard off those pills.

----------


## xplicit

Ok im finding out from a few people on here that they do exist. I got a mission to get this the 50mgs now lol

----------


## chuckyrock

does anyone know if the 50 mg winny tabs can be any other color besides blue? my friend says he is getting me 50 mg winny tabs that r either yellow or white and they r new he says

----------


## billr

nope they are either the white-dbol or the yellow-i am not sure i want to say arimidex ???? 
billr

----------


## B-A-M-F

the winny is blue, arimidex is white, clomid blue, definately from what i have gotten

----------


## mvp32

what is a good cycle to use with 50 tabs of these and 5o tabs of 50 mg of masteron ?

----------


## aggie96

just got my babies in  :Strong Smiley:  one question, i know everyone recommends to split the pill and do half and half morning/evening, but how the hell do you split these things up carefully? any tips would be appreciated

----------


## roch

get a pill splitter at the grocery store in your pharmacy section. they're less than $6 and they split really good.

----------


## BostonBobby

Damn I've been looking for 50mg tabs all I could find is the 5's...

B

----------


## cromesta

i was able to split my winny tabs pretty easily with just a butter knife, aslong as u make sure the other half doesnt fly all over the place, i mean they arent perfectly split in half, but good enough, and i lick up the residue

----------


## JayUzer

those are the real deal and are excellent!!!!! Anyone got any ideas on those 50mg MAsteron tabs. Mine came in the same package as the pic posted with the 50mg winny tabs

----------


## Essy

Yes they are




> This mayb be a stupid question but does anyone know if those are avaivalbe in new york ??? Anyone from ny seen those casue no one i knows heard of them and i want to eat them so bad lol

----------


## BigSoda

his winny is blue and so is his var the far is just a litter blue.

----------

